# Control Electrico Industrial



## carlosarredondo (Ene 21, 2007)

alguien que me pueda decir por favor algo sobre control electrico industrial, tipos de control industrial y ejemplos de cada uno de ellos o alguna direccion donde buscarlo


----------



## cliche (Ene 23, 2007)

el comando electrico industrial ocupa una cantidad infinita de implementos dentro de los cuales estan los ya famosos contactores, reles programables ,plc.etc 
pero las aplicaciones para estos son multiples mejor trata debuscar en un buscador 

aplicaciones para estos mismos te saldra de deguro muchos 
ej: contactoresartidas directas para motores monofasicos
     reles programablesrogramacion y circuitos para activar etapas de potencias para circuitos de alto consumo 
   plc: infinidades de programas para realizar funciones a tiempos que uno estime conveniente 


chao saludos ...................


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 24, 2007)

Hola Carlos ,como te dice el amigo Cliche, la contestacion es muy amplificadora ,te envio una pagina sobre el tema, espero te ayude ,suerte saludos


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 24, 2007)

los años no perdonan ,,,,se olvido 
http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/~jmarti50/esquemas/index.htm#


----------

